# Na Prima! Schlange da!



## Doppellhelix (5. Juni 2011)

Ich saß gerade mit meiner Frau am Teich. Hatte zur Entspannung meine Füße im Wasser hängen, als plötzlich meine Frau einen Schrei ausstieß.

Einen halben Meter von mir entfernt, durchkreutzte eine Schlange meinen Teich.
Natürlich bekam auch ich einen gehörigen Schreck.

Weil alles so schnell ging, konnte ich nur die größe und die Farbe erkennen. Sie war ca. 50 - 60 cm lang und hatte eine gräuliche Färbung. Ich meine, ein dunkles Muster auf der Oberseite zu erkennen.
Sie verschwand recht schnell in der Uferböschung und ich weiß nicht wo sie geblieben ist.

Nun weiß ich ja, daß heimische Schlangenarten nicht unbedingt giftig sind. Aber wie geh ich denn jetzt weiter vor? 
Beim Unkraut jäten, was macht meine Katze usw.

Muß ich mir Sorgen machen? 

Gruß Helix


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Na Prima! Schlange da!*

Hi Helix,

was man da macht, gar nichts. Ringelnattern sind an sich harmlos (es sei denn Du bist ein Frosch, Fisch oder ne Maus), können zwar auch zubeißen, aber das machen sie nur im äußersten Notfall (z.B wenn man sie unsachgemäß packt).

MfG Frank


----------



## Mulmig (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Na Prima! Schlange da!*

Hallo,

guckst Du hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=340779#post340779

Besuch von __ Ringelnatter ist so eine Art "Biotop"-Orden für den Teichbesitzer, finde ich 
Man braucht ein paar Tage zur "Desensibilisierung" und dann geht auch wieder Füsse im Teich. Und nicht zu vergessen, __ Schlangen sind FLUCHTTIERE also sofern der Säugetierbegriff auf Reptilien anzuwenden ist....
Irgendwelche tropischen __ Giftschlangen würde ich auch nicht goutieren, aber unsere biedere, heimische Ringelnatter? Die ist in Ordnung!!!

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Na Prima! Schlange da!*

Meinen Glückwunsch das Du Ihr so ein Tierreichtum habt


----------



## Doppellhelix (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Na Prima! Schlange da!*

Danke für die Tips.

HAbe mich auch zwischenzeitlich schlau gemacht. Sind ja richtig interessante Tiere. Werde mich jetzt mal schlau machen, was man ihr noch gutes tun kann


----------



## Ares (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Na Prima! Schlange da!*

Hallo Helix,

ich möchte ja nicht die Pferde scheu machen, aber in D gibt es auch andere Schlangenarten. Zwar ist die __ Ringelnatter die meist verbreiteteste und auch harmlos, aber auch Kreuzottern sind in Deutschland durchaus heimisch und diese gehören zu den __ Giftschlangen. Kreuzottern sind zwar für gesunde Menschen nicht lebensbedrohlich, bei unseren Haustieren wie Hund oder Katze kann es aber schon kritisch werden. Durch ihre auffällige Zeichnung ist sie aber auch leicht zu erkennen.

Trotzdem, herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Besucher. Denn Du scheinst in einer intakten Umwelt zu leben 

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Na Prima! Schlange da!*

Hi Sandra,

selbst Kreuzottern sind recht harmlos, selbst für Haustiere. Bei meiner Verwandtschaft in Frankreich gibts mehr als nur 1 Giftschlangenart. Die Katzen fangen dort die kleineren Exemplare und bringen sie Herrchen/Frauchen lebend in die Wohnungen darunter auch __ Vipern

MfG Frank


----------



## Doppellhelix (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Na Prima! Schlange da!*

@Sandra,

nachdem ich die Schlange nur aus dem Augenwinkel gesehen habe, kann ich natürlich nicht mit Gewissheit sagen, um was für eine Gattung es sich handelt.

Im Internet habe ich nirgends gelesen, daß Kreuzottern in Feuchtgebieten wohnen, geschweige denn schwimmen gehen.

Deshalb hoffe ich auf ein __ Ringelnatter.

Ich habe mal vorsichtig den ganzen Uferbereich abgesucht. Aber das Vieh ist wohl weg. Hoffentlich seh ich es mal wieder, damit ich sie mir mal genauer anschauen kann.

LG
Marco


----------



## dragsterrobby (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Na Prima! Schlange da!*

Also ich hatte an meinen vorherigen Teich auch eine __ Ringelnatter und die hat mir die ganzen Kaulquappen aus dem Teich geholt!! Wir konnten sie direkt beobachten und wenn sie wohl satt war, hat sie sich immer unter den Bachlauf verpieselt. War immer sehr interessant zu zuschauen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Na Prima! Schlange da!*

Hi Marco,

wird schon ne __ Ringelnatter gewesen sein, ist auch die häufigste heimische Schlange (sehr variabel in der Körperfärbung). __ Giftschlangen gibts hier nur die __ Kreuzotter, die anderen 4 heimischen Schlangenarten sind aber auch völlig harmlos (Würfelnattern sind auch an Gewässern zu finden)

MfG Frank


----------



## Zander35 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Na Prima! Schlange da!*

Hi,
ich habe bei mir am Teich auch schon mal ne __ Ringelnatter gesehn.Sie war ca.60cm,und glänzend silbrig.
Ich hab sie leider nur kurz gesehn,denn sie verschwand sofort im Ufergebösch.Mir ist es egal,sie kann gerne bleiben.
Und sie richtet ja(zumindest bei uns im Teich) keinen großen Schaden an, wie z.B. andere Fischfeinde.
LG,
Martin


----------



## Noria (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Na Prima! Schlange da!*

Huhu, 

Nur so allgemein, obwohl du in der Zwischenzeit bestimmt selbst drauf gekommen bist: Ringelnattern erkennt man leicht an den zwei hellen, gelblichen "Halbmonden" am Hinterkopf, gute Bilder dazu gibt es auf Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ringelnatter

Sie sind völlig ungefährlich für den Menschen, ausser man reizt sie extrem (packen, festhalten). Meine Eltern/wir haben schon immer wieder mal Besuch von Ringelnattern in unserem Schwimmteich gehabt, ich hatte meine ganze Kindheit hindurch immer wieder "Kontakt" zu ihnen (Naja "Kontakt" ist gut gesagt... einmal laut husten und diese Tierchen verkrümeln sich so schnell es geht in den Teichtiefen ;P ), daher kann ich dir nur raten: Lass sie einfach in Ruhe falls niemand aus deinem Haushalt eine ausgeprägte Phobie hat.

Wir selbst haben im Moment eine übermäßig große Natter im Teich, die wir aufgrund der Fischbedrohung die diese darstellt vielleicht gerne loswerden wollen (habe dazu nen eigenen Thread erstellt da wir ein bisschen ratlos sind zwecks des Artenschutzes...) aber ansonsten hatten wir normalerweise jedes Jahr ein paar "Ringer" (wie mein Vater sie nennt) im Teich, sie sind völlig harmlos und schön anzuschauen, darüberhinaus wie schon erwähnt eine Art "Auszeichnung", dass dein Gartenbiotop ausgewogen und für "Wildtiere" anziehend ist, von daher freu dich einfach, ich selbst finde __ Schlangen auch wirklich schön 

Viele Grüße 

Noria


----------



## grille (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Na Prima! Schlange da!*

Hi Helix,beim Unkrautjäten wirst du sie kaum zu Gesicht bekommen.Wie schon geschrieben wurde,sind es Fluchttiere und warten nicht,bis du sie berührst.
Beglückwünsche dich zu deinem neuen Gast,da scheint die Umgebung noch in Ordnung zu sein.
LG grille


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Na Prima! Schlange da!*

Hallo,

als ich ein kleines Kind war (so vor fast fünfzig Jahren) war mein Patenonkel 'Schlangenmann'. Er hielt __ Schlangen und führte die dann in Schulen vor. Keine Ahnung ob das damals legal war, aber sämtliche Schüler in weitem Umkreis haben bei ihm ihre erste lebende Schlange gesehen. Seine Schlangen lebten alle im Garten meiner Eltern. Es gab für sie dort ein sehr großes Freigehege das wie ein riesiges Terrarium eingerichtet war. Die Schlangen vermehrten sich auch dort. 

Wenn mein Vater oder mein Patenonkel da drin arbeiteten, dann nahmen sie mich mit hinein. Ich saß dann auf irgendeinem Moospolster und um mich rum tauchten ständig Schlangen auf. Sie scheinen sich nie für mich interessiert zu haben. Es waren natürlich auch Kreuzottern darunter. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern dass je irgendjemand gebissen wurde. 

Irgendwann haben sich dann Nachbarn über das Gehege aufgeregt und es musste entfernt werden. Sie hatten Angst junge Schlangen könnten ausbrechen und ihre Gärten unbewohnbar machen. 

Kreuzottern habe ich schon sehr lange nicht mehr gesehen. Es muss wohl Anfang der 80iger gewesen sein als eine vor uns über den Waldweg huschte. Schlingnatter bin ich ausserhalb des Geheges nie einer begegnet, __ Würfelnatter auch nicht. Ab und zu schaut jetzt eine __ Ringelnatter bei uns vorbei und geht auf Froschjagd.


----------



## Schrat (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Na Prima! Schlange da!*

Hallo,

also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine __ Ringelnatter so eine riesige Bedrohung für die Fische im Teich sind außer vielleicht wenn der Teich nicht besonders groß ist und die Ausweichmöglichkeiten begrenzt sind. 

Auf dem Foto das ich dieses Jahr gemacht habe sieht man recht anschaulich, dass die Fische völlig unbeeindruckt von der Schlange sind. Wenn sie schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hätte sehe das bestimmt anders aus.

Leider habe ich die Ringelnatter seid dem Tag an dem ich die Fotos gemacht habe nicht mehr gesehen. Vielleicht hab ich sie ja mit meiner Bauerei am Ufergraben zu sehr gestört... :?

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Garfield (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Na Prima! Schlange da!*

Hallo,




> also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine __ Ringelnatter so eine riesige Bedrohung für die Fische im Teich sind außer vielleicht wenn der Teich nicht besonders groß ist und die Ausweichmöglichkeiten begrenzt sind.



Guckst du hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEroyelBNC0
Ist ein bischen lang, aber man sollte bis zum Schluss aushalten.


----------



## Schrat (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Na Prima! Schlange da!*

Ja interessantes Video. Ich habe ja auch nicht bezweifelt, dass sie gar keine Fische fangen oder fressen.


----------



## Tinky (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Na Prima! Schlange da!*

Hallo!

mal ein paar Fotos nebenbei:

Also bei uns frisst die Natter auch gerne mal Goldfische, die vom Umfang her wesentlich größer sind als sie selber!

Grüße!


----------



## Springmaus (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Na Prima! Schlange da!*

_Hallo

 oh man das ist ja echt heftig.

'Ich will die nicht !_


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Na Prima! Schlange da!*

Wir hatten damals am alten Teich auch eine __ Ringelnatter, obwohl der Platz von der Beschaffenheit nicht gerade reizvoll war, nur Kies und wenig Bepflanzung(Um den Teich, nicht im Teich).
Ich war stolz wie Oskar

Und was macht mein Herr Stiefvater? Erschlägt das Tier mit einer Schaufel weil er Angst um die Kinder seiner Freunde hatte

 der Mann!


----------



## Tinky (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Na Prima! Schlange da!*

Wir haben die Schlange einmal mit Netz gefangen und 2 km entfernt an einem Teich mit 1000Fröschen wieder ausgesetzt... keine Woche später war sie (oder eine andere) wieder da.

Den Fisch hat die echt mega- geschickt gefangen:
Sie hat den aus dem Wasser an Land "geworfen" und ihn dann umschlängelt... danach hat sie ihn langsam weggefuttert - echt sehr faszinierend das Ganze!


----------



## Ramera (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Na Prima! Schlange da!*

hallo an alle, grüsse euch.

ich habe auch jedes jahr __ schlangen hier man gewöhnt sich dran *lacht*
nur in der küche gehört sie nun wirklich net hin* katze hatte mal eine mit rein gebracht aber lebend.

ansonsten darf die garnicht von seinem teich entfernen die stehen unter naturschutz*malbemerke*

ein schönen fisch hat sie mir auch letztes jahr geklaut naja ist halt natur man kann es nicht ändern.

hab im album ein foto von einer schönen __ ringelnatter an meinem teich.

lg
ramera


----------



## elkop (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Na Prima! Schlange da!*

ich hatte voriges jahr das große glück, eine ganz junge __ ringelnatter dabei beorbachten zu können, wie sie in meinem kleinen teichlein nach krötenquappen jagte. ich erstarrte zur unbeweglichkeit und konnte dadurch beobachten, dass sie, nachdem sie sich satt gefressen hatte, über die steine der kräuterspirale empor gestiegen und für nimmer wiedersehen verschwunden ist. alles in allem ein faszinierendes schauspiel.


----------

